# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014



## Dan (1 Jul 2014 às 09:14)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (1 Jul 2014 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2014*

Boas..

Amanhã teremos um dia mais activo em especial no litoral norte e centro.


*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma  forte cut off desce desde a Galiza até á Extremadura Espanhola...ar frio e relativamente seco acompanha a perturbação nos niveis médios e altos, o que incentivará a ocorrencia de fortes movimentos convectivos.
Igualmente, uma região de forte fluxo troposferico acompanha a cut-off, e coloca-se entre a Galiza e o Litoral W de PT favorecendo um incremento do shear.


Entre a Sfc e os 800hpa um campo depressionário cobre boa parte da Peninsula, e há ar mais humido com proveniencia maritima a circular desde o Mediterraneo pela Biscaia até ao NW de Pt continental.

Durante o dia, especialmente á tarde, com o aquecimento diurno e a entrada deste ar mais humido, geram-se SB/MLCAPE´s em torno a 500-800J/Kg.

Dado que o maior campo de forçamento dinamico ficar no quadrante SE da cut-off, é provavel que a iniciação convectiva seja retardada, o que poderá permitir acumulação de CAPE localmente até 1000J/Kg.


*Litoral N/C*

A presença de 10-20m/s de 0-6km shear e até 35kts de 1-8km shear é favoravel á organização dos focos convectivos, e o ambiente termodinamico é em geral favoravel á genese de alguns segmentos lineares ou em arco capazes de gerar granizo/preciptação marginalmente severos e rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas, nomeadamente caso ocorra algum microburst.

Junto á frente de brisa maritima, que durante a tarde avançará uns 10-20kms para o interior, haverá um aumento da componente rotacional do shear e da helicidade nos niveis baixos...uma célula que interaja com a frente de brisa poderá adquirir uma organização supercelular e poderá surgir uma tromba ou tornado breve.

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jul 2014 às 20:47)

A ver vamos colega Stormy


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jul 2014 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2014*



stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Amanhã teremos um dia mais activo em especial no litoral norte e centro.
> 
> ...



Espero que o stormy esteja certo. Neste momento vejo a nordeste de Espinho nuvens com elevado topo.
Eu hoje tive um sonho igual ás previsões do stormy que prevê para hoje para Espinho. Sonhei com uma supércelula íncrivel e com um tornado sobre sobre o mar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Jul 2014 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2014*

O GFS já começou o corte no calor, esperemos que deste vez o ECMWF tenha razão


----------



## Zapiao (2 Jul 2014 às 15:11)

Venho aqui expressar o meu contentamento por se ter concretizado as previsoes do colega Stormy, sou honesto e justo para vir aqui tambem louvar e nao só criticar. 

Chuva e trovoada audivel por Coimbra.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Jul 2014 às 19:35)

o que esperar para amanha e domingo?


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2014 às 19:45)

celia salta disse:


> o que esperar para amanha e domingo?



Para amanha ainda teremos tempo de aguaceiros principalmente no Interior, mas nos dois dias seguintes a tendência é de subida das temperaturas e céu pouco nublado, talvez com excepção do Noroeste que deverá continuar com o céu tendencialmente nublado e poderá ter precipitação.


----------



## stormy (3 Jul 2014 às 01:21)

Boas...desculpem o atraso na previsão...não me consegui despachar mais cedo..

Amanhã teremos actividade que será pontual/marginalmente severa em partes do interior N/C..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

A cut off move-se para o centro de Espanha, enfraquecendo lentamente..

Parte da região de maior fluxo troposferico que rodeia a cut off afecta PT continental..

Á superficie, uma depressão centra-se sobre o centro de Espanha, e durante a tarde uma frente de brisa avança desde o litoral Galego/Portugues  até á região interior Norte e Centro de PT continental...a advecção de humidade em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno voltam a gerar SB/MLCAPE em torno aos 500-800J/Kg.

A frente de brisa e a topografia serão os principais mecanismos de disparo, já que o forçamento dinamico mais intenso estará posicionado no quadrante E/SE da cut-off...já na costa Mediterranea da PI ( onde poderá ocorrer um outbreak significativo de tempo severo!).

O fluxo em altura deverá garantir uns 10-15m/s de 0-6km shear e até 40kts de 1-8km shear, o que volta a favorecer alguma organização convectiva...modos convectivos em cluster com propagação para sul serão os mais provaveis...na dianteira dos clusters poderão surgir estruturas em arco capazes de gerar rajadas pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas.

No entanto, deformações do fluxo de niveis baixos associados á frente de brisa ou á topografia poderão induzir alguma helicidade, e não se pode excluir pelo menos uma funnel ou um landspout tornado..

A presença de perfis não saturados com fortes gradientes termicos verticais favorece a ocorrencia de downdrafts fortes...um microburst ou uma situação pontual de granizo severo não são de excluir.

Por estes motivos, coloco um nivel amarelo para o interior entre tras os montes e o alto Alentejo.


----------



## snowball (4 Jul 2014 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

Precisava muito de saber qual a previsão de tempo para Aveiro/Ilhavo no Domingo, não consigo chegar a um consenso uns sites dão chuva outros dão sol, podem-me ajudar?
Obrigada


----------



## PedroMAR (4 Jul 2014 às 14:39)

snowball disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Precisava muito de saber qual a previsão de tempo para Aveiro/Ilhavo no Domingo, não consigo chegar a um consenso uns sites dão chuva outros dão sol, podem-me ajudar?
> Obrigada



http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo-europa/Aveiro


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jul 2014 às 14:44)

snowball disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Precisava muito de saber qual a previsão de tempo para Aveiro/Ilhavo no Domingo, não consigo chegar a um consenso uns sites dão chuva outros dão sol, podem-me ajudar?
> Obrigada


De manha vai chover e depois para a tarde vão haver abertas, mas mesmo assim podem haver uns aguaceiros pouco provaveis...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2014 às 21:56)

esta saida do gfs aumentou a precipitação e o cape para as trovoadas  (pelo menos para estas zonas)


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2014 às 10:26)

Para a semana parece que vamos andar na média a nível de calor, será que vamos por fim ter algum calor e céu limpo, ultimamente as nuvens não largam aqui o burgo, claro que com a vinda do sol virá a nortada para todo o litoral fora a que já está.


----------



## james (5 Jul 2014 às 11:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para a semana parece que vamos andar na média a nível de calor, será que vamos por fim ter algum calor e céu limpo, ultimamente as nuvens não largam aqui o burgo, claro que com a vinda do sol virá a nortada para todo o litoral fora a que já está.





E como ja estamos em tempo de ferias , com muita gente na praia , nos proximos tempos poderao nao ter muita sorte , uma vez que podera vir ai uma nortada jeitosa , em especial no Litoral Oeste ( apesar do ceu com poucas nuvens e algum calor , embora sem grandes extremos  ) .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2014 às 12:32)

Saída bastante boa do GFS


----------



## stormy (5 Jul 2014 às 16:10)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos aguaceiros pontualmente fortes em especial no NW e em partes do interior centro e sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Á superficie uma pluma de ar tropical maritimo avança á frente de uma frente fria que se desloca desde o Atlantico norte e cruza o território durante o dia de Domingo.

Um eixo de humidade pré frontal com mixr até 12g/Kg e dewpoints acima de 15-16ºC deverá acompanhar a frente fria, proporcionando uma base de ar energético sobre a qual actuará o aquecimento diurno.

Em altura um cavado aprofunda-se á medida que uma série de maximos de vorticidade avançam de NW para SE, as temperaturas nos niveis médios e altos descem 2 a 5ºC e o fluxo intensifica-se na margem de progressão do cavado.

*Região NW, madrugada e manhã.*

A frente fria avança sobre a região durante o periodo, em sincronia com a chegada de um maximo de vorticidade em altura.

A advecção quente pré frontal deverá só por si gerar algum SBCAPE...possivelmente até 200-400J/kg.

O aumento do forçamento dinamico sobre esta massa de ar humida e marginalmente instavel deverá, em conjunto com a convergencia pré frontal, gerar alguns focos convectivos lineares...
A presença de uns 15m/s de 0-6km shear de componente unidireccional e com  um angulo de 30-45º face á orientação da frente favorece algumas estruturas em arco com risco de precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginais.

*Interior C/S*

Já  a partir do final da amnhã e até meio da tarde a frente avança para SE e afecta esta região.
A modelação global e mesoescalar aponta para que ocorra aquecimento diurno substancial antes da chegada da frente, a advecção de humidade em conjunto com as T2m de 24-28ºC deverá gerar até 500-700J/Kg de SB/MLCAPE.

A presença de 10-15m/s de 0-6km shear e até 30kts de 1-8km shear deverá permitir alguma organização convectiva...os niveis de equilibrio perto dos 300hpa permitem deduzir que algumas células poderão beneficiar de shear mais significativo dada a circulação forte prevista acima dos 400hpa.

Deverão assim surgir alguns segmentos lineares ou em arco com capacidade de produzir precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginalmente severas.

Quando a convergencia pré frontal atingir a região do Vale do Tejo deverá haver um aumento da vorticidade nos niveis baixos devido á interacção com o sistema montanhoso Sintra-Estrela, e a NE de abrantes o shear tomará caracter mais rotacional...não se pode excluir que uma célula discreta assuma caracter supercelular com capacidade de produzir uma tromba ou tornado breve...isto dependerá fortemente da quantidade de energia acumulada nos niveis baixos ( 0-2km LLCAPE).


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Jul 2014 às 16:59)

(agora no tópico correcto)

Fim de semana com céu cinzento e precipitação, em especial a Norte e Centro, até a manhã de domingo.
Descida da temperatura máxima no domingo, e descida significativa da mínima da madrugada de segunda...
Vejam o vídeo para mais informações e também para o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 11:48)

A próxima madrugada promete ser fria em algumas zonas do interior norte e centro.
Possivelmente ainda ocorrerá geada em alguns locais abrigados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2014 às 12:14)

A partir de 4ªfeira já vêm temperaturas "decentes"


----------



## Costa (6 Jul 2014 às 19:10)

Só como curiosidade 

Há um ano






Hoje


----------



## squidward (6 Jul 2014 às 23:49)

Curioso o Funchal ter exactamente a mesma temperatura (max/min) de há 1 ano atrás.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jul 2014 às 00:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Isto agora já é tudo normal.



Tão (a)normal é um quanto o outro, em que ambos são extremos. É assim o clima, ainda não percebi para que querem tanto calor, está-se tão bem na praia com 25ºC.
Se estivessem 40ºC na praia acho que nem saia do mar, até dormia lá


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jul 2014 às 10:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Pessoas que ontem estiveram na praia em Portimão dizem que a água do mar se encontra "gelada" para banhos.



A água no Barlavento geralmente é sempre mais fria do que no Sotavento e eu frequento as do Sotavento. Ontem acredito que a água estivesse bastante fria pois esteve fresco, embrulhado e havia vento de oeste.
Apesar da água não estar no normal aqui por estas bandas, pelo menos no Sotavento não está muito mal ....
Mas sinceramente quando estiver na praia em Abril ou Maio consegui tomar melhor banho do que agora, tem custado um bocado !
As praias já começam é a ficar demasiado concorridas para o meu gosto. Acho que tenho que ir procurar o "mapa do tesouro" 
........................................

Relativamente aos modelos do Alentejo para cima isto vai continuar dificil de aquecer até á média das máximas para esta altura do ano, mas aqui no Algarve vai-se estar bem


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 10:23)

É de mim ou já houve mais calor previsto que aquele que está para haver ? Pelo menos a longo prazo acho que está a haver cortes, nada de muito aterrador , mas penso que já seja menos.


----------



## james (7 Jul 2014 às 10:32)

Bom dia ,

O ECM tem vindo a tirar um pouco o calor , serao apenas 2 ou 3 dias um pouco mais intenso .

De resto , a partir de meados do mes , comeca a delinear - se a possibilidade de alguma precipitacao no Litoral Norte  novamente .

P. S  -  Tenho lido alguns membros do Forum a falar de tempo normal e anormal . E eu pergunto :  como e que se pode falar nesses termos num pais de transicao de regioes climaticas como o nosso ?


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2014 às 10:41)

squidward disse:


> Curioso o Funchal ter exactamente a mesma temperatura (max/min) de há 1 ano atrás.



E a mesma temperatura do mar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2014 às 10:49)

Curioso é ver as diferenças da temperatura da água no Continente... Diferença positiva de 3/4ºC no Litoral Norte e Centro, e diferença negativa de 3ºC na Costa Sul, provavelmente também devido ao facto de no mesmo período do ano passado terem existido correntes de SE, que por norma fazem aumentar a temperatura do mar (_levante_).

Nota também para a máxima deste ano em Lisboa, que foi a mínima o ano passado, e ainda alguns distritos em que a máxima deste ano nem chega à mínima do ano passado.

Mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim, imprevisível e em constante mudança.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2014 às 10:51)

Sobre o normal e anormal:

Se olharmos a ensembles aquilo que o GFS (apenas como exemplo) mostra neste momento é uma normalidade em termos de média num periodo relativamente curto (5 a 6 dias) e depois uma divergência total dos membros dando ainda uma incerteza grande no lngo prazo. Se se pode falar de alguma anormalidade talvez ela resida um pouco aí (e mesmo assim é algo que acontece com alguma frequência...). No pico do Verão e por analogia no Inverno repararão certamente que os ensembles costumam andar mais certinhos. Isto porque o conjunto de cenários disponíveis costuma ser menor em fases em que é expectável mais estabilidade. Mas nem sempre é assim...

Tal como os Invernos nem sempre são tão Invernosos como à partida alguns esperariam, também os Verões apresentam padrões diferentes.

Existe um tópico reavivado no fórum sobre o "pânico do verão inexistente". Se repararem não é por acaso que o tópico se iniciou em 2011. Parece haver aqui algumas semelhanças, até com datas relativamente próximas. Se 2014 será um 2011? Muito cedo para dizer... Mas não existe e isso é claro, uma anormalidade notória. É um verão que tem tido até ao momento alguma variabilidade, típica em vários anos. Não tenho grandes dúvidas que pelo menos um ou dois periodos mais quentes virão. Não me parece motivo para já para grande desespero (Isto para quem tenha férias marcadas para breve, ou para amantes do sol e do calor  )


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2014 às 10:54)

james disse:


> P. S  -  Tenho lido alguns membros do Forum a falar de tempo normal e anormal . E eu pergunto :  como e que se pode falar nesses termos num pais de transicao de regioes climaticas como o nosso ?



Tendo em conta a latitude onde estamos inseridos estamos sempre sujeitos aos devaneios e humores do que vem do oceano como o que vem da Europa ou norte de África. Na meteorologia não existe algo anormal ou normal, simplesmente existem situações mais recorrentes e menos recorrentes porque no fundo tudo é normal já que o clima é algo que é autónomo e faz o que bem lhe apetece. Verões frescos são raros em Portugal pelo menos nos últimos anos, se não estou em erro penso que o último terá sido em 1998, 2006 e 2007 de resto têm sido quase todos na média ou acima desde 1990.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Hoje poderá ser um dia agradável/quente por algumas partes do litoral oeste, tendo em conta que o vento se deverá manter de NE/N durante o dia, já amanhã o padrão poderá mudar um pouco regressando a nortada, tal como nos restantes dias, só lá para quarta poderemos ter mais certezas de como será o fim de semana, mas tudo indica que deve ser mais fresco que o inicio da semana.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2014 às 15:01)

Se faz favor passem essa discussão da neve e sei lá mais o quê para tópicos da Variabilidade Climática ou do "Pânico do Verão inexistente".
Que isto aqui neste tópico está a ficar completamente desconexo e fora de contexto, desde ontem...

Obrigado.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-4708-100.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente-5869-14.html


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2014 às 14:53)

Na próxima semana, segunda a quinta, será o pico máximo do calor. No interior norte e centro as temperaturas deverão subir até próximo dos 35 e no alentejo perto dos 40ºC
No litoral deverá rondar os 30ºC
Depois do dia 17/18 de julho a tendência é de descida das temperaturas de forma gradual, segundo os dois modelos, Europeu e GFS.


----------



## james (11 Jul 2014 às 16:09)

joselamego disse:


> Na próxima semana, segunda a quinta, será o pico máximo do calor. No interior norte e centro as temperaturas deverão subir até próximo dos 35 e no alentejo perto dos 40ºC
> No litoral deverá rondar os 30ºC
> Depois do dia 17/18 de julho a tendência é de descida das temperaturas de forma gradual, segundo os dois modelos, Europeu e GFS.



No Litoral Norte nem por isso .

Segundo o ECM, as temperaturas entre segunda e quinta da próxima semana serão idênticas às que temos tido esta semana ou até mais baixas ao nível das mínimas . 

Mas atenção , o arrefecimento que tem vindo a ser esboçado pelos modelos parece - me que tem vindo a ser adiado, não sei se será assim tão garantido que ocorra .


----------



## Névoa (11 Jul 2014 às 17:03)

Se coincidir com o modelo numérico do ipma, mesmo as máximas serão mais baixas para o Porto na semana que vem, com excepçäo talvez de segunda.

A julgar apenas pelo que se passou até agora, os valores que previam  a quinta (ontem) como o dia mais quente, e com temp. máx. a rondar os 30C seriam os mais correctos. E bem contra a previsão de hoje, o dia está mais fresco, e talvez até com quebra significativa em relação ås temperaturas ao longo do dia de ontem.

Edit. A temperatura voltou a subir, sendo de 27.1C agora segundo o isep. Vamos ver se a máxima de 28C irá se manter até o final do dia.


----------



## David sf (11 Jul 2014 às 18:50)

joselamego disse:


> Na próxima semana, segunda a quinta, será o pico máximo do calor. No interior norte e centro as temperaturas deverão subir até próximo dos 35 e no alentejo perto dos 40ºC
> No litoral deverá rondar os 30ºC
> Depois do dia 17/18 de julho a tendência é de descida das temperaturas de forma gradual, segundo os dois modelos, Europeu e GFS.



No litoral acho que o pico do calor já ocorreu, amanhã a temperatura descerá para valores normais para a época e assim se deverá manter até 4ª feira. Depois é provável que ocorra nova descida de temperatura, e durante uns 2/3 dias a tendência é para termos uns dias mais frescos.

No interior as temperaturas manter-se-ão altas até 4ª feira, com descida acentuada a partir de 5ª f ou 6ªf.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2014 às 12:16)

Amanhã teremos temperaturas idênticas à de hoje.

Terça e quarta-feira estaremos sob influência de uma corrente de Leste que fará aumentar as temperaturas um pouco por todo o país, com mais incidência sobre o dia 16.

Logo a partir de quinta, com a aproximação de um sistema frontal vindo de Oeste, as temperaturas deverão descer significativamente (talvez uma diferença das temperaturas máximas de quarta/quinta entre 5 a 10ºC em algumas zonas).


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2014 às 08:48)

Lá se vai mais um fim de semana de Julho que poderia ser de praia, a partir de quinta feira parece que a coisa vai refrescar e parece que vai virar também para alguma chuva, vamos aguardar por desenvolvimentos .


----------



## james (14 Jul 2014 às 10:47)

Bom dia , 

Segundo os modelos , até quarta - feira vai manter - se o tempo quente , inclusivé no Litoral Norte que vai aquecer novamente . 

A partir de quinta , perspetiva - se um arrefecimento considerável , onde o Litoral Norte poderá ter 4 ou 5 dias com alguma precipitação . 


Segundo a previsãoo mensal do IPMA , poderá voltar a ocorrer precipitação no final de julho / início de agosto , mas agora para todo o território a norte do Sistema Montejunto - Estrela . 

No entanto , entre estes  2 períodos deve aquecer bem , pois estamos no pico do verão .


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2014 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lá se vai mais um fim de semana de Julho que poderia ser de praia, a partir de quinta feira parece que a coisa vai refrescar e parece que vai virar também para alguma chuva, vamos aguardar por desenvolvimentos .



É um facto. Seja como for, é verdade que estes dias até 4ª feira vão ser quentes, mas especialmente no interior. Enquanto não tivermos uma corrente de E/NE bem vincada (por exemplo, AA a NW/N da P.I. com uma pressão ao centro de 1030 hPa pelo menos), o litoral oeste será sempre afetado por correntes marítimas (que nunca chegam ao interior, obviamente). Veja-se hoje, por exemplo: serra de Sintra completamente tapada. Isto é sinal de corrente marítima, associada a nortada .

A partir de 5f parece que vamos mesmo ter um cavado a afetar o continente até Sábado, Domingo parece querer começar a recuperar e na outra semana o AA novamente a estender-se em crista sobre o continente, mas sem grandes extremos, pelo menos no que ao litoral oeste diz respeito. A nortada parece querer continuar a ser uma constante, no litoral oeste...

Que esperar para o final do mês e início de Agosto? Cenas dos próximos capítulos.


----------



## cfmm (14 Jul 2014 às 14:30)

Boa tarde,
Alguém me poderia informar sobre quais as temperaturas previstas e se é esperada precipitação para a zona do Meco, em Sesimbra, entre o dia 17 e 19 deste mês?

Obrigado


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2014 às 15:02)

para sabado mostra assim o gfs, vamos ver, até era bom


----------



## comentador (14 Jul 2014 às 16:01)

Boa tarde, meus Senhores!

Lembram-se de há tempos comentar aqui que nos últimos quartos minguantes da lua temos tido tempo instável com descidas das temperaturas? Em março já não me lembro, mas desde abril até junho tem sido assim, e assim vai ser o Julho uma vez mais!! Vamos ver se será em Agosto!! O anticiclone tem estado fraco sobre a península ibérica, mas, na minha opinião, vai fortalecer certamente mais para a frente. Tenho visto a pressão dos 1030 hpa com maior frequência nos meses de setembro outubro e em alguns periodos nos meses de inverno!! No verão andamos a variar entre os 1010 a 1020, daí as nortadas e de vez em quando tempo fresco e instável. Bom acompanhamento!


----------



## rozzo (14 Jul 2014 às 16:08)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, meus Senhores!
> 
> Lembram-se de há tempos comentar aqui que nos últimos quartos minguantes da lua temos tido tempo instável com descidas das temperaturas? Em março já não me lembro, mas desde abril até junho tem sido assim, e assim vai ser o Julho uma vez mais!! Vamos ver se será em Agosto!! O anticiclone tem estado fraco sobre a península ibérica, mas, na minha opinião, vai fortalecer certamente mais para a frente. Tenho visto a pressão dos 1030 hpa com maior frequência nos meses de setembro outubro e em alguns periodos nos meses de inverno!! No verão andamos a variar entre os 1010 a 1020, daí as nortadas e de vez em quando tempo fresco e instável. Bom acompanhamento!



Provavelmente será memória selectiva, e recorda-se dos minguantes em que o tempo ficou instável, esquecendo-se dos restantes... 


Luas aparte...

O padrão está um pouco "rés-vés", com isto quero dizer, que os geopotenciais altos e as massas de ar muito quente andam aqui bem perto, mas sempre "de raspão", e sempre "enxotados" pela zonal que se vai mantendo forte a Norte. 
Ameaça um dia destes acontecer as peças do puzzle ficarem a jeito e termos um episódio tórrido a valer, em vez destes ameaços curtos que vamos tendo a espaços, entre sequências de dias amenos.

Mas afinal, nada de anormal, estamos em Julho, é mesmo assim o nosso Verão.


----------



## james (14 Jul 2014 às 16:25)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, meus Senhores!
> 
> Lembram-se de há tempos comentar aqui que nos últimos quartos minguantes da lua temos tido tempo instável com descidas das temperaturas? Em março já não me lembro, mas desde abril até junho tem sido assim, e assim vai ser o Julho uma vez mais!! Vamos ver se será em Agosto!! O anticiclone tem estado fraco sobre a península ibérica, mas, na minha opinião, vai fortalecer certamente mais para a frente. Tenho visto a pressão dos 1030 hpa com maior frequência nos meses de setembro outubro e em alguns periodos nos meses de inverno!! No verão andamos a variar entre os 1010 a 1020, daí as nortadas e de vez em quando tempo fresco e instável. Bom acompanhamento!





E certo que nos ultimos tempos , as fases das luas ate tem batido certo de algum modo , mas agora estar a falar dos meses seguintes ja e pura especulacao . 

 Portugal tem um dos climas mais fascinantes da Europa , para quem gosta de meteorologia  e fantastico , nunca se sabe o que vai vir depois . 

Acho que esta tudo em aberto : 
 o verao pode prolongar - se por outubro dentro como em 2011  , terminar abrutamente no final de agosto como em 99 ou ser um verao de nortada infinita seguido de um outono monotono ameno e com pouca chuva , como ja ocorreu muitas vezes .


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2014 às 18:05)

Os anti-ciclones de 1040 hPa ao centro andam (ou vão andar) pelo Pacífico norte. Um destes aqui perto (N/NW da P.I.) sim, é que traria uma poderosa corrente de E/NE no litoral oeste, anulando quase por completo as correntes marítimas  e por consequência a nortada:







Engraçado que este anti-ciclone nesta zona do Pacífico norte anda quase sempre com pressão ao centro de 1030 hPa para cima... 

Aqui no Atlântico norte não tem passado dos 1025 hPa e parece que não vai passar nos próximos tempos...


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Jul 2014 às 18:08)

beachboy30 disse:


> Os anti-ciclones de 1040 hPa ao centro andam (ou vão andar) pelo Pacífico norte. Um destes aqui perto (N/NW da P.I.) sim, é que traria uma poderosa corrente de E/NE no litoral oeste, anulando quase por completo as correntes marítimas  e por consequência a nortada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora sim, a imagem (espero) :


----------



## james (14 Jul 2014 às 18:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Os anti-ciclones de 1040 hPa ao centro andam (ou vão andar) pelo Pacífico norte. Um destes aqui perto (N/NW da P.I.) sim, é que traria uma poderosa corrente de E/NE no litoral oeste, anulando quase por completo as correntes marítimas  e por consequência a nortada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Se nao estou em erro , no nosso pais esses anticiclones poderosos e com PA   elevadissimas sao mais frequentes no inverno do que no verao  , provocando aqueles invernos frios mas extremamente secos , como por exemplo no inverno 2011  / 2012 .


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2014 às 18:29)

Sábado há boas hipóteses de chover?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2014 às 19:11)

james disse:


> Se nao estou em erro , no nosso pais esses anticiclones poderosos e com PA   elevadissimas sao mais frequentes no inverno do que no verao  , provocando aqueles invernos frios mas extremamente secos , como por exemplo no inverno 2011  / 2012 .



Aliás, nos dias de calor é normal, formar-se depressões térmicas no interior da Península Ibérica, esses anticiclones potentes são mais frequentes nos Invernos tal como disseste.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

O IPMA tem exagerado um pouco nas temperaturas.
Por exemplo dava 35ºC para Setúbal e mal chegou aos 33ºC.
Aqui para Vendas Novas davam 36ºC e tive 33.8ºC 
Não acredito que Évora amanhã chegue aos 40ºC, no máximo 38ºC e não sei..lol
Alguém tem alguma opinião ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2014 às 23:53)

Brunomc disse:


> O IPMA tem exagerado um pouco nas temperaturas.
> Por exemplo dava 35ºC para Setúbal e mal chegou aos 33ºC.
> Aqui para Vendas Novas davam 36ºC e tive 33.8ºC
> Não acredito que Évora amanhã chegue aos 40ºC, no máximo 38ºC e não sei..lol
> Alguém tem alguma opinião ?



Sou da mesma opinião acerca do exagero das temperaturas máximas previstas pelo pessoal do IPMA, diria mesmo que o AROME tem acertado mais que eles. 

Como referiste, Setúbal ficou abaixo do esperado, também Lisboa ficou abaixo, cerca de 2ºC, aproximadamente.

Quanto a Vendas Novas, os valores previstos na "Previsão localidade" são baseados no ECMWF, mas agora com a integração do AROME já não sei.

Quanto à previsão de 40ºC para amanhã no distrito de Évora, acredito que as temperaturas atinjam valores entre os 38ºC e os 40ºC em boa parte dos distritos de Évora e Beja (com maior incidência para a zona Este), incluindo também o SE portalegrense, mas será algo que só se saberá amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2014 às 00:24)

eu também tenho reparado que o AROME, costuma acertar +ou- nas temperaturas maximas, para Évora o AROME prevê ali entre os 38ºC e 40ºC vamos ver 

entretanto para sábado continua a previsão de uma chuvita 











e até cape suficiente para trovoadas no interior norte


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jul 2014 às 10:09)

Bons dias .

Bom, de facto parece que vamos ter uma pausa no Verão durante cerca de 4 dias, começando já amanhã (no interior não se irá notar tanto ainda) e indo até Domingo. Hipótese de alguma chuva na manhã de Sábado. Seja como for, e como seria de esperar, é passageiro. A partir do início da próxima semana as temperaturas começarão a aumentar de novo, com o AA a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I., e com uma particularidade, atendendo ao que os principais modelos indicam: pouco vento. Parece que a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira a ISO 20º a 850 hPa vem para ficar sobre quase toda a P.I., até quando é cedo para saber. Claro que o litoral oeste junto às praias será influenciado pelas brisas marítimas, uma vez que não se vai estabelecer uma corrente de E/NE muito forte, mas o pouco vento previsto anuncia uma boa semana de praia para quem está ferias...

Bom, resta saber o que depois virá, Julho caminha a passos largos para o final e que nos reservará Agosto?  Esperar para ver .


----------



## james (16 Jul 2014 às 10:24)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Bom, de facto parece que vamos ter uma pausa no Verão durante cerca de 4 dias, começando já amanhã (no interior não se irá notar tanto ainda) e indo até Domingo. Hipótese de alguma chuva na manhã de Sábado. Seja como for, e como seria de esperar, é passageiro. A partir do início da próxima semana as temperaturas começarão a aumentar de novo, com o AA a estender-se em crista sobre a P.I., e com uma particularidade, atendendo ao que os principais modelos indicam: pouco vento. Parece que a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira a ISO 20º a 850 hPa vem para ficar sobre quase toda a P.I., até quando é cedo para saber. Claro que o litoral oeste junto às praias será influenciado pelas brisas marítimas, uma vez que não se vai estabelecer uma corrente de E/NE muito forte, mas o pouco vento previsto anuncia uma boa semana de praia para quem está ferias...
> 
> Bom, resta saber o que depois virá, Julho caminha a passos largos para o final e que nos reservará Agosto?  Esperar para ver .





Bom dia ,

Para amanha , sexta e domingo tambem esta prevista alguma chuva para o Minho e Douro Litoral , que acho que tambem pertencem a Portugal .

Mas para a semana , e verdade que podera estar bom para a praia : a tendencia e para temperaturas nao demasiado elevadas , mas pouco vento .


----------



## rozzo (16 Jul 2014 às 11:04)

beachboy30 disse:


> Parece que a partir de 3ª ou 4ª feira a ISO 20º a 850 hPa vem para ficar sobre quase toda a P.I., até quando é cedo para saber. Claro que o litoral oeste junto às praias será influenciado pelas brisas marítimas, uma vez que não se vai estabelecer uma corrente de E/NE muito forte, mas o pouco vento previsto anuncia uma boa semana de praia para quem está ferias...
> 
> Bom, resta saber o que depois virá, Julho caminha a passos largos para o final e que nos reservará Agosto?  Esperar para ver .



Realmente andam os principais modelos sempre com a iso 20 (850hPa) a "pairar" nas redondezas, mas com fluxos nos níveis baixos sempre dos quadrantes N ou W ou mesmo SW, portanto a evitar calor mais intenso, causando apenas calor moderado mas não anormal no interior.
Está um padrão que assim ameaça um dia destes "ligar a tostadeira" caso se fixe de E ou SE por uns dias o fluxo sinóptico. Aliás, basta notar, que rapidamente num dia ou dois temos tido picos rápidos de calor mais intenso no meio dos dias mais frescos, sempre que o vento roda muito ligeiramente. Um claro sinal que a atmosfera nas nossas redondezas está bastante quente, como aliás as cartas sinópticas mostram.

Não vale a pena fazermos grandes prognósticos para Agosto, pois o tipo de padrão que está é propício a muitas flutuações entre o fresco e o muito quente. Caso se mantenha este padrão, a chave estará sempre na força da zonal, que tem mantido as coisas amenas e sem a tal Lestada mais persistente, mas em poucos dias isso se pode inverter para um evento tórrido, portanto, em tom de brincadeira, _prognósticos só no fim do jogo_.


----------



## james (16 Jul 2014 às 11:59)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente andam os principais modelos sempre com a iso 20 (850hPa) a "pairar" nas redondezas, mas com fluxos nos níveis baixos sempre dos quadrantes N ou W ou mesmo SW, portanto a evitar calor mais intenso, causando apenas calor moderado mas não anormal no interior.
> Está um padrão que assim ameaça um dia destes "ligar a tostadeira" caso se fixe de E ou SE por uns dias o fluxo sinóptico. Aliás, basta notar, que rapidamente num dia ou dois temos tido picos rápidos de calor mais intenso no meio dos dias mais frescos, sempre que o vento roda muito ligeiramente. Um claro sinal que a atmosfera nas nossas redondezas está bastante quente, como aliás as cartas sinópticas mostram.
> 
> Não vale a pena fazermos grandes prognósticos para Agosto, pois o tipo de padrão que está é propício a muitas flutuações entre o fresco e o muito quente. Caso se mantenha este padrão, a chave estará sempre na força da zonal, que tem mantido as coisas amenas e sem a tal Lestada mais persistente



Mas isso e o nosso verao  , como eu tambem ja disse a imprevisibilidade esta na genetica do nosso clima . 

Por isso , quando alguem fala em tempo normal , em interrupcoes do verao e coisas do genero faz - me muita confusao .


----------



## james (17 Jul 2014 às 15:22)

Bela rega prevista para o proximo sabado para o Litoral Oeste , em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral .

Por este andar , vai ultrapassar - se a media de julho em alguns locais .


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2014 às 00:24)

para amanhã uns periodos de chuva eu diria do cabo carvoeiro para cima em especial no litoral e em geral fraca, talvez no Minho apareça uns periodos  moderados 

GFS:


----------



## stormy (18 Jul 2014 às 01:44)

Boas..

*A partir do final da tarde de amanhã espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo com condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros ou trovoadas pontuais em especial no norte.*

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura um cavado anormalmente intenso para a epoca do ano desce desde o Atlantico norte até ao norte de PT continental, e um vortice em altura isola-se e avança para leste desde a Galiza até França durante a noite e dia de Sabado.

Na periferia da perturbação, um for jet subtropical afecta PT continental, assim como varios maximos de forçamento associados a bolsas de vorticidade que avançam de W para E...

Em resposta ao forçamento dinamico, uma lingua de baixas pressões/advecção tropical gera-se a oeste, e cruza o território á frente de uma frente fria.

A combinação entre o forçamento dinamico, o arrefecimento em altura e a advecção á superficie deverão gerar algumas centenas, talvez até 500J/Kg de SBCAPE.

A presença do jet subtropical em altura assim como um low level jet que acompanhará o eixo de maior advecção tropical nos niveis baixos/médios, deverão criar perfis de shear em geral favoraveis a organização convectiva ( 1-8km shear~30-40kts; 0-6km shear~20-25m/s).

Apesar de tudo há condicionantes...uma delas é a má performance dos modelos em situações similares ocorridas em Junho e Maio, quando tivemos grandes sobre-estimações dos valores de CAPE devido ao facto dos modelos tenderem a arrefecer mais os niveis altos do que o que depois se verifica.
Outra tem a ver com o facto de maior parte da actividade  ocorrer de noite, o que limitará a energia ao litoral...durante o dia de Sabado a perturbação já estará em retirada, e o eixo de maior advecçao nos niveis baixos já estará  a entrar por Espanha.


Sendo assim, teremos a partir do final da tarde e até á madrugada de Sabado
alguma actividade concentrada no Litoral NW, sendo que durante o dia de Sabado ainda haverão condições para ocorrer actividade no interior,mas já numa fase não-optima.

*As células que aproveitarem melhor o CAPE/dinamica disponiveis deverão colocar um risco de precipitação excessiva e rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas...isto será mais plausivel no extremo N/NW...no entanto as condicionantes acima referidas não me dão confiança num nivel amarelo.*

No centro e sul, ar mais quente e seco em altura deverá limitar fortemente qualquer actividade..


----------



## stormy (18 Jul 2014 às 14:19)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

No seguimento da previsão desta madrugada e tendo em conta alguns acertos por parte do GFS06z/WRF00z a situação em especial para o NW parece mais consolidada.

A analise do sat/rad revela alguns nucleos que já parecem minimamente organizados.

Com base nisto resolvi introduzir um nivel amarelo em especial para o NW e para o periodo entre as 20h de hoje e as 8h de amanhã.

Células discretas e alguns segmentos lineares colocarão um risco pontual de precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginalmente severas.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2014 às 16:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!
> 
> Vai haver actividade elétrica hoje à noite aqui no litoral norte? Estava a pensar em ir caçar tempestades por volta das 22 horas para ver se vejo alguma coisa aqui em Espinho.


Penso que deverá haver actividade eléctrica para essa zona durante a noite e madrugada, a que horas é que é sempre uma incógnita, mas pode ser que a essa hora tenhas sorte


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jul 2014 às 07:45)

O ECM estava tão bom a prever bastante calor para o próximo fim-de-semana e agora já começou a cortar, até está pior que o GFS


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2014 às 10:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM estava tão bom a prever bastante calor para o próximo fim-de-semana e agora já começou a cortar, até está pior que o GFS



As saídas dos últimos dias do ECMWF estavam completamente desfasadas da média do seu ensemble, pelo que não eram para ser levadas muito a sério. O calor continuará por perto, afectando Espanha e o Sul de França, mas em Portugal continental não deverá haver calor anormal para a época, pelo menos até ao final do mês (eventualmente, com excepção do sotavento do Algarve quando a Nortada aparecer em força). A média das T850 do ensemble do GFS e do ECMWF mantém-se sempre abaixo dos 20ºC em quase todo o país, até ao último frame da simulação.

Entretanto, e ainda a alguma distância temporal, já várias saídas de vários modelos têm mostrado isto:


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jul 2014 às 19:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM estava tão bom a prever bastante calor para o próximo fim-de-semana e agora já começou a cortar, até está pior que o GFS



O calor previsto é mais do que suficiente para todas as actividades de verão.

As ondas de calor nunca fizeram bem a nada nem a ninguém.

Pessoalmente estou, até ver, satisfeitíssimo com o Verão. Dias de calor razoável com um ou dois dias de precipitação a cortar e refrescar os ânimos.

Resultado? Ninguém morreu e em meados de Julho os incêndios não apareceram de forma generalizada.

Podia continuar assim o verão todo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jul 2014 às 21:46)

O ECM a melhorar


----------



## rozzo (21 Jul 2014 às 11:02)

Pois é, a posição dessa _cut-off_... Vários modelos vão ameaçando que fique ali à distância a induzir fluxo de SE.

Ainda faltam uns bons dias, pode mudar é claro, até porque é daquelas situações que pequenas flutuações na posição do sistema têm consequências totalmente diferentes.

Mas vários modelos ameaçam esta configuração, que poderia ser de calor mesmo muito intenso. Geopotenciais altos, temperaturas muito altas aos 850hPa, e toda esta massa de ar a ser "aspirada" de SE para NW bem dentro pelo Atlântico, o que quebraria quase por completo as brisas marítimas.
Vamos acompanhar porque pode muito bem mudar, mas ameaça ser o primeiro episódio de calor realmente tórrido deste Verão.







Mas como já disse atrás, um desvio mais para Este dessa _cut-off_, e podemos acabar em vez de calor tórrido, com chuva e trovoadas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Jul 2014 às 11:55)

GabKoost disse:


> O calor previsto é mais do que suficiente para todas as actividades de verão.
> 
> As ondas de calor nunca fizeram bem a nada nem a ninguém.
> 
> ...



Concordo com o nosso caro amigo GabKoost,

No que diz respeito ao calor acho que é mais que suficiente para a maioria das pessoas. O ano passado pela mesma altura andava tudo a arder nas florestas e este ano está tudo controlado, ainda por cima nesta região tivemos direito ao bónus do mês de Julho (chuvinha para regar a nossa bela paisagem).

Ondas de calor só trazem mais prejuízos do que benefícios!!!

Continuação de boa semana a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2014 às 17:33)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Concordo com o nosso caro amigo GabKoost,
> 
> No que diz respeito ao calor acho que é mais que suficiente para a maioria das pessoas. O ano passado pela mesma altura andava tudo a arder nas florestas e este ano está tudo controlado, ainda por cima nesta região tivemos direito ao bónus do mês de Julho (chuvinha para regar a nossa bela paisagem).
> 
> ...


Concordo inteiramente com esta opinião, não precisamos de temperaturas de 35 ou 40 graus para temos um bom verão, algumas pessoas gostam de calor porque não têm de trabalhar com ele, porque se tivessem de certeza que não gostavam


----------



## rozzo (23 Jul 2014 às 10:53)

E na tal "dança" que falei na posição modelada da _cut-off_, pode ser que escapemos então a um grande forno, pois talvez fique ali "ancorada" nos Açores, suficientemente longe não só para não causar instabilidade sobre o continente, como também longe o suficiente para evitar cortar completamente as brisas.

Segundo as projeções actuais, que variam bastante p.ex. entre ECMWF e GFS, existe vento do quadrante Sul no início da semana, e portanto teríamos calor moderado apenas. Mas não estou totalmente confiante a 5 dias, pode ainda mudar drasticamente. Aliás, basta um desvio mínimo para Este da posição da cut-off, para termos fluxo de SE e não de S, que faria disparar as temperaturas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jul 2014 às 10:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo inteiramente com esta opinião, não precisamos de temperaturas de 35 ou 40 graus para temos um bom verão, algumas pessoas gostam de calor porque não têm de trabalhar com ele, porque se tivessem de certeza que não gostavam



Sim é verdade não é necessário essas temperatura desagradavelmente altas. Até porque, muitas vezes, quando está muito calor aqui em Lisboa forma-se nevoeiro espesso na Ericeira, que será o meu local de férias. Já foi feita alguma previsão do tempo para Agosto e nomeadamente, quanto à possibilidade de nortadas fortes?


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2014 às 10:52)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Já foi feita alguma previsão do tempo para Agosto e nomeadamente, quanto à possibilidade de nortadas fortes?



Isso é sempre uma previsão complicada... A longa distância... 

O que parece para já, e mais uma vez na sequência da conversa anterior da posição da cut-off e da possibilidade de esta se colocar a jeito para muito calor, continuando a acompanhar as últimas saídas dos modelos, parece realmente que a sua posição trará um início de semana moderadamente quente, sem exageros, com tempo de Sul, portanto sem grandes Nortadas, mas aponta para logo nos primeiros dias de Agosto voltar a padrão de Norte, e temo que algo ventoso. Oxalá a previsão mude... 

Mas entre este Sábado ou pelo menos Domingo e até meio da próxima semana parece que teremos relativa folga da Nortada mais forte com o tal fluxo mais de Sul.


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jul 2014 às 21:59)

Boas noites .

De facto este Verão parece que vai continuar tímido. É certo que de Sábado até 3ª ou 4ª feira, e de acordo com os principais modelos, a nortada vai diminuir mas as brisas marítimas irão continuar a refrescar o continente, muito devido à localização da "cut-off" que parece que irá ficar afastada o suficiente para não injetar uma corrente de SE no continente. Depois de 4ª feira, (mais) um cavado aparentemente poderoso irá absorver esta "cut-off" e as nortadas deverão voltar ao continente a partir de 6ª feira, nortadas essas moderadas a fortes, fazendo com que as temperaturas no continente continuem "frescas". Possivelmente nem o sotavento algarvio escapará a este poderoso cavado (normalmente, o sotavento algarvio aquece quando as nortadas são abundantes, a questão é que o interior do país nem deve aquecer nesta altura).

Enfim, não são boas notícias para quem está de férias e costuma fazer praia, embora a partir de Sábado até 3ª ou 4ª feira possam estar uns dias agradáveis com pouco vento, mas talvez com nebulosidade matinal.

Algo que tenho reparado, sempre que o AA "tenta" aproximar-se da P.I., eis que rapidamente enfraquece e volta a estabelecer-se bem a oeste dos Açores, aí com pressões ao centro de 1025 hPa ou mesmo 1030 hPa e geopotenciais elevados, abrindo uma auto-estrada às nortadas, restos de frentes e cavados no nosso país... Atá agora, definitivamente, este não é o Verão dos "bloqueios" para a P.I..

E assim vai continuar o Verão, com muitos altos e baixos, sem extremos de calor e predominado pelas nortadas sinóticas (com pequenas interrupções)...


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2014 às 09:39)

beachboy30 disse:


> ...nortadas essas moderadas a fortes...



Nortada moderada está bem. Estou habituada! Agora forte é que já não concordo. Espero que se enganem pois recuso-me a ir a banhos para o caldo mediterraneo espanhol (mas gostava de conhecer a Sicilia ).
Bom nada a fazer. Pelo sim pelo não levo as botas Cat.
Capacidade de adaptação a novas situações é o que se quer. Cumprimentos a todos e até Setembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2014 às 11:17)

beachboy30 disse:


> E assim vai continuar o Verão, com muitos altos e baixos, sem extremos de calor e predominado pelas nortadas sinóticas (com pequenas interrupções)...



Cada vez me convenço mais que tirando o algarve praia em Portugal é em Setembro e Outubro , já o pessoal do interior que esteja junto de rios pode fazer "praia" quase de Maio a Outubro.


----------



## james (25 Jul 2014 às 12:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Cada vez me convenço mais que tirando o algarve praia em Portugal é em Setembro e Outubro , já o pessoal do interior que esteja junto de rios pode fazer "praia" quase de Maio a Outubro.






No Norte , so na primeira  quinzena de setembro , os anos em que se pode fazer praia depois de meados de setembro sao raros .

Mas olha que no ano passado , a melhor altura para fazer praia , pelo menos no Norte , foi o final de junho e primeira quinzena de julho .


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2014 às 12:52)

james disse:


> Mas olha que no ano passado , a melhor altura para fazer praia , pelo menos no Norte , foi o final de junho e primeira quinzena de julho .



São situações em que existe fluxo de leste, sem ser assim (que é o que tem estado a faltar este ano) é extremamente difícil fazer praia em condições. O litoral oeste já não vê o sol em condições pelo menos desde o meio do mês.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2014 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> São situações em que existe fluxo de leste, sem ser assim (que é o que tem estado a faltar este ano) é extremamente difícil fazer praia em condições. O litoral oeste já não vê o sol em condições pelo menos desde o meio do mês.



A costa da Caparica também é litoral oeste, e só hoje é que esteve nublado. Entretanto já está a limpar e a temperatura a subir.
Ontem superou os 27ºC, tal como na 4ªfeira. E na 3ª foi aos 30ºC.
Portanto, boas condições para a praia.

Hoje, o litoral norte até está limpo.

A nebulosidade de que falas tem sido mais frequente entre o Porto e o Cabo Raso, o que corresponde a metade do litoral oeste. Nessa faixa ocidental a nebulosidade no verão é extremamente comum.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2014 às 14:15)

AnDré disse:


> A nebulosidade de que falas tem sido mais frequente entre o Porto e o Cabo Raso, o que corresponde a metade do litoral oeste. Nessa faixa ocidental a nebulosidade no verão é extremamente comum.



Sim, esqueço-me sempre que o litoral a sul do tejo tem sempre as suas próprias especificidades e escapa sempre ou quase a tudo o que se passa a norte do mesmo . Tens razão.


----------



## james (25 Jul 2014 às 14:33)

AnDré disse:


> A costa da Caparica também é litoral oeste, e só hoje é que esteve nublado. Entretanto já está a limpar e a temperatura a subir.
> Ontem superou os 27ºC, tal como na 4ªfeira. E na 3ª foi aos 30ºC.
> Portanto, boas condições para a praia.
> 
> ...






Referes - te  aquela nebulosidade que comum no verao junto a costa mas se andarmos 3/ 4 km para dentro ja esta sol  , na zona que disseste ?

Ca no Litoral minhoto e menos frequente , eu por razoes profissionais por vezes desloco - me a zona de Espinho e no verao vejo a diferenca .  Muitas vezes esta melhor para a praia aqui na minha zona .

Por outro lado , por aqui , no verao , esta zona e mais atingida por superficies frontais em dissipacao ou com alguma atividade . Mas quando isso ocorre , a nebulosidade e generalizada a toda a zona do Minho e nao apenas junto a costa .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2014 às 14:35)

Que miséria de Verão


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2014 às 15:12)

james disse:


> Mas olha que no ano passado , a melhor altura para fazer praia , pelo menos no Norte , foi o final de junho e primeira quinzena de julho .



Nem digas nada.

No ano passado cá pelo Litoral Norte tivemos dias de praia dignos dos Algarves, mas creio que foi no geral.

Nortada nem vê-la e água a superar os 20°C, daqui a meia dúzia de anos teremos um ano igual. 

Na primeira dezena de agosto vou até Portimão, só que para já as previsões não são lá grande coisa, apontando para possível tempo de norte o qual traria mais nortada e consequente arrefecimento das águas do mar, efeito denominado de Upwelling.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2014 às 15:52)

Boas...

Por aqui a temperatura da agua tende a aumentar nos próximos dias, estando neste momento entre 22ºC/23ºC e daqui a 2 dias segundo o MOHID deverá entrar na casa dos 24ºC. Isto claro falando na baía de Monte Gordo e algumas zonas do Golfo de Cadiz... Com estas temperaturas aqui na zona estamos um pouco mais resistentes ao efeito Upwelling...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2014 às 16:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que miséria de Verão



Para mim está optimo, trabalhar na rua com calor, não obrigado. 
______

A forte nortada vai de facto dar tréguas nos próximos dias...já não era sem tempo, isto tem sido um massacre aqui junto a costa ocidental.

Previsão para o f.d.s.











Fonte: Meteociel.fr


----------



## CptRena (25 Jul 2014 às 16:36)

Vai para aqui uma conversa de café. Com admins e moderadores a participar e tudo. 



Mário Barros disse:


> Cada vez me convenço mais que tirando o algarve praia em Portugal é em Setembro e Outubro , já o pessoal do interior que esteja junto de rios pode fazer "praia" quase de Maio a Outubro.



Caro colega Mário Barros, ponha se faz favor umas vírgulas nessa frase para ficar escrita correctamente. Há pior neste fórum, é verdade, mas um erro destes, de um moderador, não posso deixar passar. 

Deixo então a dica: "Cada vez me convenço mais que, tirando o algarve, praia em Portugal..."
Depois, a seguir ao _smiley_, coloque um ponto final e inicie nova frase a partir de "Já o pessoal do interior, que esteja junto a rios, pode fazer ..."


----------



## Costa (25 Jul 2014 às 17:16)

james disse:


> No Norte , so na primeira  quinzena de setembro , os anos em que se pode fazer praia depois de meados de setembro sao raros .



Isso é mentira, faço quase todos os anos praia até meados de Outubro. É precisamente nessa época em que a água costuma estar mais quente e a nortada não é tão forte.


----------



## james (25 Jul 2014 às 17:33)

Costa disse:


> Isso é mentira, faço quase todos os anos praia até meados de Outubro. É precisamente nessa época em que a água costuma estar mais quente e a nortada não é tão forte.



De acordo , é verdade que a água está mais quente e a nortada menos intensa . 

Embora as temperaturas sejam mais baixas , mas aliado a esses dois fatores , talvez se esteja bem na praia , não tinha pensado nisso .

Tem é que se ter sorte nos dias , porque geralmente a partir de 22 7 23 setembro , a maior parte dos anos começa a chover bem .


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jul 2014 às 17:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que miséria de Verão


Miséria de verão porquê?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2014 às 18:29)

Miséria de verão porquê são raros os dias com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, temos tido manhã nubladas, poucas noites tropicais e temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, enfim...
Ah e já agora eu trabalho na rua e ao sol


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2014 às 18:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Miséria de verão porquê?



a resposta é simples: porque não há extremos de calor...e de preferência de forma continua, dias, semanas a fio..sim, porque no Alentejo Verão sem temperaturas recorde ou extremas não é Verão... portanto,muito resumidamente o "problema" é esse, a falta de extremos de temperatura..
Eu quero ver, quando chegar o Outono/Inverno, se os Alentejanos aqui do Forum, dizem que está a ser um Inverno de "miséria" porque no Alentejo não chove como no Litoral Norte...

Quanto aos próximos dias parece que iremos assistir a um abrandamento da  nortada, vamos ter uma pequena subida de temperatura para amanhã, mas não será uma situação sustentada de tempo quente por vários dias em especial no litoral, não tardarão a voltar as nuvens baixas e nevoeiros durante a madrugada e manhã ao litoral oeste.


----------



## alentejano (25 Jul 2014 às 19:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Miséria de verão porquê são raros os dias com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, temos tido manhã nubladas, poucas noites tropicais e temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, enfim...
> Ah e já agora eu trabalho na rua e ao sol



Concordo contigo..............só não usaria o termo "miséria" mas usaria outro tb começado por m...........mas enfim tb te digo que não vale a pena estar a tentar convencer os "nortenhos" ou os "litorais" do que é o Verão alentejano ou melhor do Verão que nós gostamos!......para nós o Verão é uma estação fundamentalmente com as características que descreveste!.............para eles é uma estação que tem alguns dias daqueles!.......


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2014 às 19:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Miséria de verão porquê são raros os dias com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, temos tido manhã nubladas, poucas noites tropicais e temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, enfim...
> Ah e já agora eu trabalho na rua e ao sol



A média de Beja do mês de Julho 1981-2010, da temperatura máxima é de 33.3ºC e a temperatura mínima é de 15.8ºC, portanto a ocorrência de temperaturas acima de 35ºC não é assim tantos, ainda mais raro acima dos 40ºC, como tu dizes que é normal. Então, as noites tropicais no Alentejo se fossem assim tão normais como dás a acreditar a média das mínimas não seria de 15.8ºC em Beja, mas sim, duns 22ºC, pelo menos.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jul 2014 às 21:43)

Nem no Algarve a média de mínimas é de 20ºC quanto mais no Alentejo. Se a normal é 33.3ºC é normal estar essa temperatura, por isso se chama MÉDIA, mas isso ás vezes custa a perceber...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jul 2014 às 22:39)

Completamente de acordo, o normal é o que ditam as normais climatológicas e ponto final! De acordo com as normais, até chove todos os meses em Portugal, a temperatura min, med e max é x, y e z, porque raio não aceitamos todos o clima que temos? 

Para mim está muito bom assim, até para contrapor a tendência acima da média em termos de temperatura, nos últimos anos.

Para quem é mais radical, digo que é tão divertido ter temperaturas extremas máximas como mínimas do mês. Mas se as condições não o propiciarem, prefiro o tempo fresco que favorece e de que maneira o combate aos incêndios. Sim, porque comportamentos de risco de incêndio existem todos os dias, a todas as horas do dia, mas com humidade relativa do ar acima de 30% ajuda e muito mesmo!

Digo mais, como todos sabemos o clima no interior não tem nada a ver com o litoral, podem estar 33C em CBranco e na Figueira da Foz estar a chuviscar até às 12h com sol a partir das 14h (ontem) com 20C, portanto qual é a idéia? É melhor haver incêndios? Ou podemos ter um verão dentro da variabilidade nas normais climatológicas? Temperaturas tropicais à noite, isso é bom para quem? Só com ar condicionado..


----------



## comentador (25 Jul 2014 às 23:09)

Boas!

As manhãs nubladas não têm ocorrido só na faixa litoral, um pouco mais para o interior também, e refiro-me ao baixo alentejo, onde moro! De facto a nebulosidade baixa, nevoeiros, orvalhos e temperaturas mínimas um pouco baixas, têm sido muito frequentes e isso manifesta-se nas culturas de verão, sobretudo aquelas que são de regadio, pela baixa qualidade e pelo maior número de doenças e pragas. Para mim tem sido um verão um pouco desequilibrado nos estados do tempos e as plantas não se adaptam tão bem, ora calor, ora tempo mais fresco, ora mais nublado, vento, etc. O clima mediterrâneo sempre foi caracterizado pela variação climática, mas noto esta variação mais acentuada num curto espaço de tempo. O tempo não consegue estabilizar durante umas semanas seguidas, numa semana há sempre variação! O anticiclone não estabiliza, daí o tempo que temos tido.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jul 2014 às 01:18)

Quais são as previsões dos modelos mesmo ?
Pensei que este era o tópico do *Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2014*, em vez do tópico de discussão climática ....
Porque não têm essa discussão climática no tópico indicado?
Já raramente comento porque nem vale a pena comentar ..... e por isso limito-me a ler .....


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2014 às 01:25)

Se faz favor terminar aqui esta lenga-lenga, mudem de tópico. Dá-se um pouco de desconto que o tempo tem estado pasmaceira, mas já chega! O tópico está tudo menos legível. Ponto final sff!
 Obrigado


----------



## james (26 Jul 2014 às 10:53)

Bom dia ,

O ECM  comeca a  perspetivar  para o inicio de agosto tempo algo fresco para a epoca .

Os modelos e que continuam a estar um pouco a nora , parece que estamos numa estacao de transicao .


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2014 às 11:26)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> O ECM  comeca a  perspetivar  para o inicio de agosto tempo algo fresco para a epoca .
> 
> Os modelos e que continuam a estar um pouco a nora , parece que estamos numa estacao de transicao .


Algo fresco e com possibilidade de alguma chuva em especial no litoral norte


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jul 2014 às 11:53)

Tal como o inicio de Julho o mês de Agosto parece prometer começar fresco, fresquidão essa acentuada pelo ECM !

Já agora enquanto o resto do país vai estar mais ou menos nos proximos dias, por aqui no Algarve isto vai estar fresquinho graças á brisa maritima nos proximos dias de Sudoeste.

Por exemplo para amanhã apenas estão previstos 22º C !


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jul 2014 às 19:49)

Espero que os modelos se mantenham e que para o início do mês as previsões da possibilidade de uma módica precipitação (no NO) para arrefecer os ânimos e manter a vegetação com alguma humidade se tornem realidade.

É que lembro-me que foi por esta altura, com o regresso dos emigrantes e o início do período de férias da generalidade das pessoas, que os incêndios começaram a irromper.

Por mim podia vir sempre um dia de precipitação por semana. Seria ideal a ninguém morreria.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2014 às 10:06)

Mais um conjunto de posts foi apagado deste tópico. Pedia de certa forma desculpas se algum comentário menos provocador possa ter sido removido na sequência mas como compreenderão um só post pode provocar uma cascata que não se deseja.

Já foi pedido aqui: tentem manter o on topic, escpecialmente neste tópico...

Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2014 às 11:50)

*Meteograma para Olhão*







Apesar, da iso20ºC andar aqui, por cima, pelo menos, aqui no Algarve, talvez lá para 6ªfeira ou sábado com a rotação do vento para Norte é que pode existir uma subida de temperatura, mas até lá, os dias vão continuar sem temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Jul 2014 às 17:07)

boas conhecem mais algum site sem ser o accuweather, com previsões a longo prazo? tipo para um mes?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jul 2014 às 15:40)

o ECM está muito bom


----------



## Zapiao (29 Jul 2014 às 15:48)

Sei que não é o local indicado mas não consigo ver os meteogramas nem no pc e nem no meu lumia. É igual com vocês ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jul 2014 às 17:04)

Zapiao disse:


> Sei que não é o local indicado mas não consigo ver os meteogramas nem no pc e nem no meu lumia. É igual com vocês ?



Sim, aqui também não funcionam.

O fórum tem andado com problemas, pode ser que brevemente estejam novamente a funcionar


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2014 às 17:18)

celia salta disse:


> boas conhecem mais algum site sem ser o accuweather, com previsões a longo prazo? tipo para um mes?



Esquece as previsões automáticas a 1 mês, não tiras nenhuma conclusão válida a partir delas, são muito falíveis.


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Jul 2014 às 20:43)

MSantos disse:


> Esquece as previsões automáticas a 1 mês, não tiras nenhuma conclusão valida a partir delas, são muito falíveis.



ok na boa, eu so queria fazer uma comparaçao, quanto aos proximos dias o calor e para continuar?


----------



## ABCD (31 Jul 2014 às 11:41)

O GFS aumentou significativamente os valores de percpitação á medida que nos aproximamos da passagem desta depressão, agora bem mais generoso que há uns dias atrás:


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jul 2014 às 11:52)

ABCD disse:


> O GFS aumentou significativamente os valores de percpitação á medida que nos aproximamos da passagem desta depressão, agora bem mais generoso que há uns dias atrás:



É verdade, ainda vai dar para acumular uns 10 mms no Noroeste. Entretanto e olhando aos modelos não se ve qualquer episódio de calor extremo até meio de Agosto, por isso arrisco dizer que este Verão não vamos ter nenhum evento de calor mais extremo, contrastando com os últimos anos.


----------

